
Show HN: Write redismodule in golang - wener
https://github.com/wenerme/go-rm
======
wener
I think redis is powerful, but with golang, it can be more powerful(e.g. eval
js script, customize datatypes).Use your imagenations you can do a lot of
things with redis.

